# Can you tell me modern studs/mares with similiar breeding?



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Rain Shadow said:


> Many of you know Ty was just about the perfect horse for me. There honestly is nothing I'd have changed about him, except I'd have liked less chrome.
> 
> I know breeding isn't always a guaranteed. I won't buy a horse just on bloodlines, but it would help narrow my search some. I'm in no hurry to get a new horse and I'm going to find a horse that is perfect for me.
> 
> ...


Just some thoughts of mine, I'd look at horses with lines back to Fadjur (just Google his name for breeders) Crabbet breeding, also AL Marah breeding and Sheila Varian's breeding, VF,for Varian Farms is usually in the names of her horses. All 4 of the lines mentioned above make great all around horses with good minds, great bodies, take well to training, have heart and will give you their best if you give them yours.

Hope this helps. Your Ty was a lovely old gent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Aww how old is he? He is so typical crabbit arab


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

VF is for Ventura Farms and V is for Varian. I LOVE Varian Arabians, she breeds for good looks, athleticism and temperament. In addition to Fadjur, I'd look into Muscat descendants they tend to be awesome riding horses.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Goldilocks said:


> Aww how old is he? He is so typical crabbit arab


Thank you. Ty was 35 when he passed, a few months shy of his 36th birthday.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Oh wow. I think I'm going to need a bib if I keep looking at those Varian horses. Love the looks


----------

